# Thinking about getting into milling



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

So, Im thinking about getting into milling. Nothing too big since im 17 and still in school but something small to mill some logs for projects. I think I know about the bandmill part and have a pretty good idea of how to do it. What im not sure about is drying and stuff. I have a 40x60 barn at my disposal but it needs some work done to it. I have looked a little into kiln drying and air drying. Air seems to take forever where kiln I couldnt figure out a time frame. What are some good resources for me to learn from and what do yall recommend? Also, besides a saw and something to dry the wood, what all is needed to do this? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## RoostinRidge (Jan 5, 2013)

You can look around here for more info then you ever wanted to know
http://www.forestryforum.com/board/index.php

The type of kiln, wood species, along with starting and final moisture content will determine your schedule. Drying wood properly isn't something that is done fast.


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

RoostinRidge said:


> You can look around here for more info then you ever wanted to know
> http://www.forestryforum.com/board/index.php
> 
> The type of kiln, wood species, along with starting and final moisture content will determine your schedule. Drying wood properly isn't something that is done fast.


Ok, ill check them out!


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Kiln drying for most hardwoods, 1" thick takes 2-3 weeks. You can cut that down by air drying for several months, first. If there is a kiln in your area that does custom drying, that would be a good place to start. The whole key is in properly stacking the lumber. Here is some info that might be useful.
http://www.norwoodsawmills.com/lumber-drying/air-drying-lumber
http://extension.missouri.edu/p/G5550

For serious reading, this is the "bible" of lumber drying:
http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/fplgtr/fplgtr117.pdf

As far as what else is needed: a couple of chain saws, cant hook or peavey, pickup truck (or flatbed), flat bed trailer, tractor with loader... and lots of enthusiasm. The rolling stock can come later, but you'll need a good chain saw & cant hook for your first log.

Please keep us updated on your sawmill project. Once you get sawdust in your veins, there's no turning back!

Best of luck!


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

You can read online or download the USDA Forest Products publication "Drying Hardwood Lumber" here:

http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/fplgtr/fplgtr118.pdfexpert 

One of the authors of the linked publication and also one of the leading authorities on wood processing is Dr. Gene Wengert...the Wood Doc. He is a guest consultant at WOODWEB forum in their Sawying and Drying sub forum. You can read a trove of accurate advice there from him. You do not have to join the forum to search for specific topics in their "Knowledge Base."

Another good reference is R. Bruce Hoadley's book "Understanding Wood." In my opinion, it's a must-have for anyone working with wood. He covers all aspects of the medium, including drying, in an easy to understand manner that has decades of wood science as a fact base.

As for accessory tools and equipment, as Post Oakie said, you need a chainsaw and a cant hook for sure. You will also need a way to handle logs. When I got my mill, I would parbuckle logs onto my utility trailer, drag them off next to my mill and then load them on the mill using ramps and a hand winch. It worked but was slow and lots of labor involved. Before long, I purchased a 30 HP tractor with a FEL and forks. It made a world of differrence. I still load big logs on the mill with the ramps and hand winch as the tractor won't lift the really big ones but for most of my sawing, it works fine.

If your barn has a good roof, it would be a great place to air-dry lumber. It just needs some air flow via wind or fans to keep the lumber from molding or staining until it dries a bit from the green state. Once you get a mill, I suspect you will not be worrying about drying time as you will have more lumber than you can possibly use. A solar or dehydration kiln is also a logical path for speeding up drying time as well as drying the lumber to a moisture content that is suitable for indoor projects.

I commend you for your interest in sawing and processing wood. It's a very fun, rewarding hobby for me and can be a full-time occupation for anyone who wants to learn and isn't afraid of work.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't know how I'd run my mill without a front end loader. Even though my tractor is small (8n Ford) and can only pick up about 600 pounds, it is an essential tool. I have found that it is most efficient to load logs directly from the trailer to the mill, using the trailer as a mobile log deck. That way, there is no need to lift the logs up from the ground a second time.









I started out with a hand winch, but that was too much work. I purchased a 3500-pound 12 Volt winch and deep cycle battery, and it has made my life much easier! It was surprisingly easy to adapt to the Norwood winch, and is handy for turning the logs, as well.


----------

